# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Unas setas urbanas

## perdiguera

Ayer durante una visita a una obra urbana me encontré estas setas en un jardín.
Me recordó la noticia de un Sr. que murió hace poco por coger, y comérselas, unas en un parque de Mataró.
Desconozco que tipo son pero tenían una pinta preciosa.

----------


## ben-amar

Tampoco yo se que clase de setas, no te puedo ayudar, pero contentate con eso, con mirar lo bonitas que son  :Confused:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo he visto de esas en el Parque de Maria Luisa aquí en Sevilla. No sabía que eran venenosas.

----------


## perdiguera

> Yo he visto de esas en el Parque de Maria Luisa aquí en Sevilla. No sabía que eran venenosas.


Yo no he dicho que fueran venenosas, simplemente que no las conozco. Tampoco sé de qué tipo comió el Sr. de mataró que murió, si eran éstas u otras.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Yo no he dicho que fueran venenosas, simplemente que no las conozco. Tampoco sé de qué tipo comió el Sr. de mataró que murió, si eran éstas u otras.


Bueno bueno...¬¬
Ante la duda, no cogerlas NUNCA.

----------


## REEGE

Yo de las setas no me fio aunque siempre me gusta ir un día a coger unos hongos que a la brasa están geniales...
Para los que no sabemos mucho de setas... mejor leer alguna guía:

http://www.guiadesetas.com/

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Para los que no sabemos mucho de setas... mejor leer alguna guía:
> 
> http://www.guiadesetas.com/


Mejor no tentar a la suerte.

Ni aunque me las recomiende un micólogo me las comería. Mucho tendría que confiar en él para comerme unas setas. Por no comer, no como ni champiñones  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Preciosas fotos perdiguera  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo solo conozco tres clases: Los gurumelo, final de primavera, los niscalos, gallipiernos estos dos último los puse en flora y fauna la semana pasada, están de temporada ahora.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

> Mejor no tentar a la suerte.
> 
> Ni aunque me las recomiende un micólogo me las comería. Mucho tendría que confiar en él para comerme unas setas. Por no comer, no como ni champiñones 
> 
> Preciosas fotos perdiguera


Eso ya es pasarse un poco, ¿no crees?

Las que vienen en bote no sólo no son venenosas, sino que están cultivadas. Ni siquiera recolectadas.


Yo sí soy de comer setas, pero eso de ir a buscarlas, pues como que no me fío de mí mismo.

----------


## perdiguera

> Mejor no tentar a la suerte.
> 
> Ni aunque me las recomiende un micólogo me las comería. Mucho tendría que confiar en él para comerme unas setas. Por no comer, no como ni champiñones 
> 
> Preciosas fotos perdiguera


Hay muchas personas que por desconocimiento resultan envenenadas por consumo de setas, algunas de ellas mueren cada año por desgracia, pero hay otras que se pierden verdaderos manjares por una prevención exagerada, caso de mi hija y parece que F. Lázaro también a los cuales respeto pero no comparto su manía.
A mi me encantan los boletus edulis, llamados aquí ceps, los níscalos, en sus dos variedades blancos y rojos, la seta de chopo, de éstas tengo en mi jardín cantidad, y de cardo, el fredolic, la llanega, el perrochico, llamado aquí rossignol, el moixernó, las múrgulas, las trompetas de la muerte, que a pesar del nombre son sabrosísimas, los camasecs y cómo no el champiñón.
Todos estos los reconozco en el campo y los cojo y me los como. También sé distinguir algunas  venenosas como la amanita faloides o la de mil colores o la de roble negra a las que arranco, si puedo con rizoma, para evitar su propagación, pero no las como, evidentemente. A las que no reconozco las dejo en el sitio por si son buenas para que otro que las conozca pueda recolectarlas. Generalmente el recolector de setas va solo y no comunica a nadie sus lugares de recogida.
El enlace que ha puesto REEGE es muy bueno y en el foro que tiene dan consejos de recolección y de identificación.
La micología es toda una ciencia y una industria que da buenos beneficios tanto económicos como culinarios.

----------


## jlois

Por esta parte de Galicia hay gran afición a la búsqueda de setas y sobretodo a su consumo. Reconozco que soy de los que sólo tienen tres  variedades muy definidas para su recogida pero hay muy buena documentación para aquellos que quieran abrir esos límites.

Por poner algún ejemplo...

http://www.educa.madrid.org/web/ies....omestibles.pdf

----------


## frfmfrfm

Perdigera no se te olvide la cámara cuando vayas a coger las setas, para los que queremos aprender. La primera persona que vi coger setas era de Barcelona, me conto que en los restaurantes las pagaban muy caras, las que cogió que recuerdo fueron tres variedades, una eran los niscalos y nos las comimos en mi casa de esto hace ya muchos años. Según nos contó hay gran afición por ahí.
Un saludo cordial.

----------


## perdiguera

> Ayer durante una visita a una obra urbana me encontré estas setas en un jardín.
> Me recordó la noticia de un Sr. que murió hace poco por coger, y comérselas, unas en un parque de Mataró.
> Desconozco que tipo son pero tenían una pinta preciosa.


Repasando el libro de setas que tengo, sin el cual no salgo a recolectar, creo que se trata del hongo llamado chipirón de monte o Coprinus comatus.
Tendría que haber cogido al menos uno para ver si las láminas, en el interior de la cúpula, eran blancas, únicas comestibles.

----------


## No Registrado

para perdiguera. Todas las setas tienen una función en la naturaleza, y las toxicas no son una excepción, no las arranques, si no las conoces no las toques. en cuanto a las setas de las fotografias son Coprinus comatus, facil de identificar y riquisima, pero muy fragil (se estropea en horas)

----------


## frfmfrfm

No registrado, nos hace falta una persona como tu para esta temporada que viene, si te gusta la naturaleza, el agua, etc.. registrate, no sera muy grande pero hay muy buenas personas.
Un saludo y gracias.

----------

